# I'm Not Old



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

:hammer:
At least my brain thinks my body isn't old but lately , "Oh, my".
I do a lot of different things here at home and lately there has been no end to the fatigue. Husband who is five years younger than I am seems to have so much more energy. I am wondering if and when I should start to back away from some of what I'm doing. There are days when I just want to throw in the towel. However, when I am feeling good everything is good. My small goat herd keeps me busy ( I have 3 I am milking once a day as well as 2 babies and 3 bucks). My doll business requires attention since I have only been able to make one doll this month because all summer I have been gardening and canning. In addition to this I have just finished about 12 weekly visits to the dentist (an hour away) to fix teeth issues and two specialist visits (3 hours away) for mixed connective tissue disease. I feel like I need a week to do nothing but sleep.
I hope this passes and either my brain catches up to my body or my body catches up to my brain.
Enough complaining...I've got work to do!


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Ahhh, another time I can say - been there, done that - body and mind just aren't on the same page like they use to be.....

But could it be that your traveling about and your health issues may be part of the fatigue problem? I know last summer the wife's med problems not only took a toll on her but they sure wore me down.......

Although facts are facts and "we" aren't getting any younger; are we.


----------



## Ressa (Feb 1, 2010)

Boy, I'm right there with you. Fatigue is a big problem for me. I have dairy goats too. chickens. Sew dog clothes and other things. We provide daycare for grandkids, to help our kids out. Two girls are in school but grandson is almost a year old. I just don't seem to keep up with things like I used too and a lot (of housework) does not get done.
What makes it so bad is that my mom lives next door to me and can run circles around me. PPPPLLLLLTTTTTTTTTTTT! But she gets to nap when SHE wants to!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I chopped tree roots and dug a waterline for 3 hours yesterday, Off and on all day. I can still do what I did 20 years ago, just not all at once, the breaks get longer and longer and more frequent. By eating good food, drinking lots of water and pacing myself, I am in better health than I have ever been. I do have physical limitations. 2 back sugeries, left hand/shoulder injuries, broken right wrist, broken left ankle and leg and foot injuries. Polio at 7 and 2 polio relapses. I am 56 1/2 and been retired for 1 1/2 years now. I didn't realize how all the stress of my last job was killing me....James


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

I am in my 70th year and have had a rough two weeks with too much travel. Finally this morning I woke up feeling rested. So...I cleaned the tomato bed and finally braided the onions. I think just giving a rant helped!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's likely what it is. you just need a good rest. i can still do what i did 20 years ago too . but i got up this morning .after about an hour something hit me. i could hardly lift my arms. usually i take the stairs 2 at a time but i could barely crawl. that's why i've been on the computer all day. no energy whatsoever and i have to bake for a wedding. 

i know what it is though. i called a few people and there is some 24 hour thing going around. i took some echinechia SP? . i think i know where i got it too. i was in wallmart a few days ago and it was wall to wall and some people were coughing and not covering there mouths. i did notice it at the time and hoped i wouldn't get sick. i never take a shot in the fall like most of my friends but hardly ever get sick. ~Georgia


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

mabeane said:


> :hammer:
> At least my brain thinks my body isn't old but lately , "Oh, my".
> I do a lot of different things here at home and lately there has been no end to the fatigue. Husband who is five years younger than I am seems to have so much more energy. I am wondering if and when I should start to back away from some of what I'm doing. There are days when I just want to throw in the towel. However, when I am feeling good everything is good. My small goat herd keeps me busy ( I have 3 I am milking once a day as well as 2 babies and 3 bucks). My doll business requires attention since I have only been able to make one doll this month because all summer I have been gardening and canning. In addition to this I have just finished about 12 weekly visits to the dentist (an hour away) to fix teeth issues and two specialist visits (3 hours away) for mixed connective tissue disease. I feel like I need a week to do nothing but sleep.
> I hope this passes and either my brain catches up to my body or my body catches up to my brain.
> Enough complaining...I've got work to do!



Try taking Vitamin D.
I am typically against vitamins, but a friend suggested that may be why I also was suffering from fatigue... it sure helpped me! The tooth issues can also be part of the problem. Your body wants rest for a reason.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

If you are a planner, make sure you plan for rest or at least space from the "stuff" that is stressing you. The dental work will pass, but do keep on top of it. Learning to say "no" can also be a valuable skill. I need to work on that one myself.


----------

